

What Would I Do Without Programming? - Garbage
http://blog.slickedit.com/2008/05/what-would-i-do-without-programming/

======
dhume
_Programming work is so readily available it’s ridiculous. A quick search on
monster.com or dice.com will show that there’s a constant need for decent
programmers. I say decent because you don’t even have to be a top shelf
developer to enjoy this kind of programmer’s market. Most companies are
looking for a programmer that can just get a job done._

This sounds a bit like solving the pharmaceutical chemist's problem by
pointing out that there are lab tech positions available in a lot of places.

